# Adding Subwoofer to PC (2.1)



## j0krrrr (Jan 14, 2021)

Could u please help me find the best method got adding an Aego T powered subwoofer to my PC. I am currently running a stereo setup using Edifier 1280T active speakers. 
My desktop has line outs for Centre/Sub.
Aego T sub has only a single RCA input. I have connected it to the centre/sub output and tried downmixing 5.1 to 2.1 using realtek console and noticed a drop in sound output from the edifiers. Is there any other option. Do I have to purchase any other hardware?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 15, 2021)

Try using Equalizer APO, and re-direct 5.1 to 2.1, you might also need to create a Bass-LFE channel and direct stereo to it (50% left, 50% right).
Checkout the project samples images (on the link site), you can also look over my signature below (images, not files).


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

When u downmix 5.1 to 2.1 is the loss of volume (compared to stereo) expected? 

Copy: L=0.314*L+0.222*C+0.031*SUB+0.268*SL+0.164*SR R=0.314*R+0.222*C+0.031*SUB+0.164*SL+0.268*SR
Copy: SUB=0.5*L+0.5*R
Channel: SUB
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 80 Hz Q 0.7071
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 80 Hz Q 0.7071
Channel: L R
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 80 Hz Q 0.7071
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 80 Hz Q 0.7071
Copy: C=SUB

I tried using the above config from 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/BudgetAudiophile/comments/4ugzpl


----------



## Night (Jan 16, 2021)

You would need a good equalizer to feed only the lowest frequencies to the sub, and configure the mid/high frequencies for the speakers. Having an amp here is much simpler and should provide more power to the system. I would get a cheaper amplifier and run everything through that. 5.1 systems for PC usually come with an amplifier.


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

Is there any small sized amps that come with subwoofer output. The small sized ones that i could find are for headphones.


----------



## Night (Jan 16, 2021)

Something like this could work if you have split wires instead of 3.5 mm jacks








						Lepy LP-838 20W Mini HiFi BASS 2.1 Car Audio Amplifier For Mobile PC Auto Sliver - Newegg.com
					

Buy Lepy LP-838 20W Mini HiFi BASS 2.1 Car Audio Amplifier For Mobile PC Auto Sliver with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



For input you can use an RCA - AUX cable.

Edit: On a side note, did you try lowering the bass completely on the speakers and increasing treble to the max? (I'm seeing those speakers have built in control)


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

My speakers and subwoofer are both active. Would it be okay if I connect them to an amp?


----------



## Night (Jan 16, 2021)

One of those speakers is active as well as the subwoofer, which means they both have built-in amps, no need for another amp then. I think you need need to hassle with software a bit more.
In general you want to send all the low frequencies to the subwoofer so the speakers are left with mid and high frequencies. This should be done in an equalizer, I'm sorry I can't help more like this over the net.


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

Would it be bad if I connect them to an amp? Wouldn't that be a cleaner solution or will I blow my speakers? . Connect line out from pc to amp and from amp to speakers and subwoofers. No need to set windows to 5.1.


----------



## Night (Jan 16, 2021)

Adding another amp would produce excess power which could result in damage. it would be an ideal solution if you had passive speakers and a passive subwoofer.
I think the problem is in the 5.1 configuration in Windows. I had a similar thing happening to my LG home theater, while playing stereo only audio, the speakers didn't produce that much volume, so I decided to connect the FL with RL and FR with RR on the amp, much better. I don't usually play movies with 5.1 audio and youtube and other stuff like that is 2 channels only. I think that Windows is reserving half volume for the Side Left and Side Right speakers that aren't connected, not really sure how this could be avoided except switching to 2.1 (by definition 2*.1* means the configuration contains the subwoofer as well).

Edit: From what I've read, try running latest Realtek HD Audio Manager, switch to Stereo configuration and make sure to select Full Range.
and if that doesn't help try this: https://www.truthchariot.ca/2015/09/31-speaker-setting.html


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

Night said:


> Adding another amp would produce excess power which could result in damage. it would be an ideal solution if you had passive speakers and a passive subwoofer.
> I think the problem is in the 5.1 configuration in Windows. I had a similar thing happening to my LG home theater, while playing stereo only audio, the speakers didn't produce that much volume, so I decided to connect the FL with RL and FR with RR on the amp, much better. I don't usually play movies with 5.1 audio and youtube and other stuff like that is 2 channels only. I think that Windows is reserving half volume for the Side Left and Side Right speakers that aren't connected, not really sure how this could be avoided except switching to 2.1 (by definition 2*.1* means the configuration contains the subwoofer as well).
> 
> Edit: From what I've read, try running latest Realtek HD Audio Manager, switch to Stereo configuration and make sure to select Full Range.
> and if that doesn't help try this: https://www.truthchariot.ca/2015/09/31-speaker-setting.html


Thank you so much for your time.

https://www.truthchariot.ca/2015/09/31-speaker-setting.html
I am using this method right now and it works. Looks like this is the only way for me.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 16, 2021)

Didn't think of that (https://www.truthchariot.ca/2015/09/31-speaker-setting.html), Im doing the same with 7.1 as 5.1 due to the 5.1 setting being side and not rear with my current drivers.


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Didn't think of that (https://www.truthchariot.ca/2015/09/31-speaker-setting.html), Im doing the same with 7.1 as 5.1 due to the 5.1 setting being side and not rear with my current drivers.
> 
> View attachment 184271View attachment 184272


You have set all speakers as full range and used equalizer apo to apply high and low filters?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes full range, I'm using E-APO to upmix stereo to 5.1-7.1 (and also for DTS). You might not need any filters, the speakers should play the range they respond to.
Here is a simple way to redirect and not bother with filters, I added 'factor' for LFE which is 50% left, 50% right (can be done to rear and side).

You can also select specific channels and modify them to suit, such as reducing the volume, or even filters.



Edit: Last image, you should put channel mods before channel copy, so its on input not output.


----------



## j0krrrr (Jan 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes full range, I'm using E-APO to upmix stereo to 5.1-7.1 (and also for DTS). You might not need any filters, the speakers should play the range they respond to.
> Here is a simple way to redirect and not bother with filters, I added 'factor' for LFE which is 50% left, 50% right (can be done to rear and side).
> 
> You can also select specific channels and modify them to suit, such as reducing the volume, or even filters.
> ...


For copying channels to L and R, I had always used the factors given in the reddit post. 

L=0.314*L+0.222*C+0.031*SUB+0.268*SL+0.164*SR R=0.314*R+0.222*C+0.031*SUB+0.164*SL+0.268*SR

This is the one that reduces the volume for L and R. I will try to remove the Mods and simply add the channels.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2021)

Ah yes sorry I missed that post, indeed that's for volume control, and they are also using 50/50, Left -Right for the LFE channel.
If you want to use the filters, I don't suggest double filters but instead one with the following: 180 Hz - Q 0.4.

Channel: LFE
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 180 Hz Q 0.4
Channel: L R
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 180 Hz Q 0.4

With filters on, the sound tends to sound incomplete, I also prefer to play the full range of the speakers response range.


----------

